# Adobe Updates Camera RAW and Lightroom CC



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 7, 2017)

```
Adobe has updated <a href="http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2017/03/acr-9-9-now-available.html">Camera RAW</a> to version 9.9 and <a href="http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2017/03/lightroom-cc-2015-9-now-available.html">Lightroom CC</a> to 2015.9.</p>
<p><strong>New Canon Camera Support in Lightroom CC 2015.9</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon PowerShot G9 X Mark II</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>New EF/EF-M Lens Support in Lightroom CC 2015.9</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EF Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III USM</li>
<li>Canon EF Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USM</li>
<li>Canon EF Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II USM</li>
<li>Canon EF TAMRON 10-24mm F/3.5-4.5 Di II VC HLD B023E</li>
<li>Canon EF TAMRON SP 70-200mm F/2.8 Di VC USD G2 A025E</li>
<li>Canon EF TAMRON SP 70-200mm F/2.8 Di VC USD G2 A025E +1.4x III</li>
<li>Canon EF TAMRON SP 70-200mm F/2.8 Di VC USD G2 A025E +2x III</li>
<li>Canon EF-M Canon EF-M 18-150mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM</li>
<li>Canon EF-M Canon EF-M 28mm f/3.5 MACRO IS STM</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## XL+ (Mar 7, 2017)

Yeah!
My 24-105 & 16-35 will like it!


----------



## hoodlum (Mar 7, 2017)

And some bug fixes too.

- Images from Canon EOS G7X MK II sometimes had a green color cast


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 8, 2017)

But what about Standalone Lightroom users?


----------



## sleepnever (Mar 8, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> But what about Standalone Lightroom users?



Fairly certain Adobe cut off future updates to standalone copies last year. Which is messed up if I am correct.


----------



## LDS (Mar 8, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> But what about Standalone Lightroom users?



They get support for new lenses/cameras but not new features. Check the downloads page - Adobe 6.9 is also available (standalone version), there are also a few fixes:

https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/help/whats-new.html


----------



## AUGS (Mar 8, 2017)

LDS said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > But what about Standalone Lightroom users?
> ...



After seeing this a few hours ago, I started Lightroom 6.8 (perpetual license) and Checked for Updates. The update is there for perpetual license owners - I just didn't have time to upload and install. As LDS noted, I suspect only the lenses and cameras are added, and the features will not follow through. I will check when I get home later.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2017)

I was disappointed to see in the version notes an absence of a fix for the issue where after using Lightroom for a while the panels around the image you're working on go black. This was noted as a bug a month or two ago, and many people have been waiting for an update. 

I have my fingers crossed that it is fixed but just not properly noted, but I think that less likely.


----------



## TommyLee (Mar 8, 2017)

AUGS said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



I have perpetual lic...I went there to check and ONLY saw CC update... NOT standalone
I am pretty sure that standalone will corrupt or mess up the perpetual lic... did you say you saw BOTH? versions for updates?


----------



## Orangutan (Mar 8, 2017)

TommyLee said:


> I have perpetual lic...I went there to check and ONLY saw CC update... NOT standalone
> I am pretty sure that standalone will corrupt or mess up the perpetual lic... did you say you saw BOTH? versions for updates?



Go here: https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/lightroom-downloads.html

Then click where it says " > Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 6"

Then click on the updater for your platform.


----------



## hoodlum (Mar 8, 2017)

TommyLee said:


> AUGS said:
> 
> 
> > LDS said:
> ...



The software download is exactly the same. The only difference is the license key where the CC license will require a login.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 8, 2017)

LDS said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > But what about Standalone Lightroom users?
> ...


Thanks just updated my copy of LR. Its really sad to see the direction Adobe has gone with regards to LR. I am not a Apple fan but seriously since Apple dropped Aperture, Adobe has gone down the drain. Guess competition is always good.


----------



## TommyLee (Mar 8, 2017)

Orangutan said:


> TommyLee said:
> 
> 
> > I have perpetual lic...I went there to check and ONLY saw CC update... NOT standalone
> ...



thank you... friend.


----------



## yorgasor (Mar 8, 2017)

I just want some performance improvements. I built a system custom designed for Lightroom performance, 64G RAM, Intel i6800k 6 core proc, SSD raid, & GeForce 1070 and still if I don't power cycle my computer regularly, moving sliders can take seconds to respond, imports take forever, and switching between photos takes several seconds.


----------



## LDS (Mar 8, 2017)

yorgasor said:


> If I don't power cycle my computer regularly, moving sliders can take seconds to respond, imports take forever, and switching between photos takes several seconds.



Even if you close and reopen LR? Because if so, the issue is not in LR. There's something else that is eating CPU cycles and memory.


----------



## yorgasor (Mar 8, 2017)

LDS said:


> yorgasor said:
> 
> 
> > If I don't power cycle my computer regularly, moving sliders can take seconds to respond, imports take forever, and switching between photos takes several seconds.
> ...



I get a small improvement for a little bit by closing and reopening LR. It lasts a little longer if I reboot, but for some reason I don't get my full performance back until I power it off and back on. I also get a decent improvement for a while when I tell LR to optimize the catalog. I'm almost half convinced there's some kind of SSD flushing / sync thing when the computer does a full power off, but I haven't been able to fully confirm that through my research.

On the plus side, I just did an upgrade, and now it's behaving as snappy as I've ever seen it. I'll have to let it run for a while and see how it does.


----------



## AUGS (Mar 8, 2017)

TommyLee said:


> AUGS said:
> 
> 
> > LDS said:
> ...



The uploads are exactly the same. It will be 2015.9cc and 6.9. I accessed the updates through Lightroom itself (via the "Help" and "Updates.." menu [I think that's correct, not at my home PC]) and loaded and installed the update from the pop-up windows in Lightroom. I didn't use the weblinks to download and install from outside the application.

Apologies for the delay, I'm guess I'm in a different timezone to you.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 9, 2017)

yorgasor said:


> I just want some performance improvements. I built a system custom designed for Lightroom performance, 64G RAM, Intel i6800k 6 core proc, SSD raid, & GeForce 1070 and still if I don't power cycle my computer regularly, moving sliders can take seconds to respond, imports take forever, and switching between photos takes several seconds.


I could not agree more Adobe Lightroom CC and Photoshop CC definitely hammer ram and run some functions in the background even when you not using them. Ive upgraded my MacBook Pro to the most maxed out machine I can get and some shots still take an age to load. Adobe are not held to task over this through lack of effective competition so its a take it or leave it situation.


----------

